# William Gurnall



## default (Apr 8, 2005)

Has anyone read William Gurnall's "The Christian in Complete Armour" ?

It's VERY indepth! And if you decide to pick up a copy, I HIGHLY suggest getting the unabridged version, it's much more weighty!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Apr 8, 2005)

Classic!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)




----------



## lwadkins (Apr 8, 2005)

This is one I've not read yet, thanks for the recomendation Lori.


----------



## default (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lwadkins_
> This is one I've not read yet, thanks for the recomendation Lori.



I can't put it down! Spurgeon was quoted as saying that outside the scripture it was the most valuable book in his library! 

and yes, Scott, this is a classic!


----------



## openairboy (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> Has anyone read William Gurnall's "The Christian in Complete Armour" ?
> 
> It's VERY indepth! And if you decide to pick up a copy, I HIGHLY suggest getting the unabridged version, it's much more weighty!



I realize that many around here may not be huge fans of Leonard Ravenhill, but I was watching an interview with him once and he said something to the effect, "These young ministers don't know God. They haven't spent any time with the Lord. They need to lock themselves away for the winter and read Charnock and Gurnall, then they might have a message." If you appreciate the zeal and passion of a Ravenhill, then I think you would want to read Gurnall.

openairboy


----------



## default (Apr 8, 2005)

Keith, I have read Gurnall and Charnock, but I can't say I've even heard of Ravenhill!!!!!


----------



## openairboy (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loriann_
> Keith, I have read Gurnall and Charnock, but I can't say I've even heard of Ravenhill!!!!!



Maybe some around hear haven't, depending on your Christian life and what circles you travel in. Ravenhill was alive last century and provided us with "Why Revival Tarries" and other short books. He was a very zealous. Friends with Keith Green, A.W. Tozer, and those type of people. Very popular in YWAM cirlces and the like.

openairboy


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 8, 2005)

Gurnall can be read online.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks for the link Andrew, always like to spare the old piggy bank if I can.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 10, 2005)

William Gurnall died on October 12, 1679. 

FYI, Matthew Poole died on the very same day.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 10, 2005)

This is one of the greatest quotations I have ever pulled from Gurnall.



> "œThe longer a soul hath neglected duty, the more ado there is to get it taken up; partly, through shame, the soul having played the truant, now knows not how to look God in the face; and partly, from the difficulty of the work, being double to what another finds that walks in the exercise of his grace. Here is all out of order. It requires more time and pains for him to tune his instrument, than for another to play the lesson. He goes to duty as to a new work, as a scholar that hath not looked on his book some while; his lesson is almost out of his head, whereas another that was even now but connig it over hath it [at his finger ends]."
> "”	Gurnall p. 1:65.



_The word conning appears to mean thinking, studying, meditating._ If anyone knows what this word really means I would appreciate knowing.


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 10, 2005)

> "œSatan has not only a general malice against the army of saints, but a spite against you John, you Joan; he will single you out for his enemy . . .. it obstructs our care and watchfulness, when we conceive of Satan´s wrath and fury as bent in general against the saints, and not against me in particular. O how careful would a soul be in duty, if, as going to church or closet, he had such a serious meditation as this: Now Satan is at my heels to hinder me in my work, if my God help me not!"
> "”	Gurnall p. 1:113


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 10, 2005)

> "œDoctrine. The Christian´s life is a continual wrestling. . . . you shall have wars:" from your spiritual birth to your natural death; from the hour when you fist did set your face to heaven, till you shall set your foot in heaven."
> "”	Gurnall p. 1:114


----------



## Michael Butterfield (Oct 10, 2005)

> How much less will God yield up a soul unto his enemy when it takes sanctuary in his name, saying, "˜Lord, I am hunted with such a temptation, dogged with such a lust, either thou must pardon it, or I am damned; mortify it, or I shall be a slave to it; take me into the bosom of thy love, for Christ´s sake; castle me in the arms of thy everlasting strength, it is in thy power to save me from, or give me up into, the hands of my enemy. I have no confidence in myself or any other: into thy hands I commit my cause, my life, and rely on thee.´ This dependence of a soul undoubtedly will awaken the almighty power of God for such an one´s defense. He hath sworn the greatest oath that can come out of his blessed lips, even by himself, that such as fly for refuge to hope in him, shall have strong consolation, He. vi. 17."
> "”	Gurnall p. 1:30


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

Michael Butterfield said:


> This is one of the greatest quotations I have ever pulled from Gurnall.
> 
> 
> 
> _The word conning appears to mean thinking, studying, meditating._ If anyone knows what this word really means I would appreciate knowing.



Good quote! Here is what I found regarding the meaning of that word:



> con 2 Pronunciation (kn)
> tr.v. conned, con·ning, cons
> 1. To study, peruse, or examine carefully.
> 2. To learn or commit to memory.
> [Middle English connen, to know, from Old English cunnan; see gn- in Indo-European roots.]


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 2, 2006)

default said:


> I can't put it down! Spurgeon was quoted as saying that outside the scripture it was the most valuable book in his library!
> 
> and yes, Scott, this is a classic!



Gurnall is one of the great treasures of my library... one of the absolutely wonderful things about men like Gurnall, Burroughs and Watson is that every page of exposition is simply dripping with experiential Christ-centered exhortation. I just can't get enough of these guys... and don't know when I'll be able to get to Hosea, the new release from RHB by Burroughs - but it looks like another thoroughly edifying tome.


----------

